

Borders files for Ch. 11 bankruptcy protection - edw519
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110216/ap_on_bi_ge/us_borders_bankruptcy

======
harold
I hope the San Luis Obispo store is not one of the 200 being closed. The
service and selection has declined of late, but I still enjoy visiting this
store and have spent quite a bit of money there over the years.

